# I'm so mad!



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

At my flat mates! They are so disgusting and dirty. Its the chinese girl that provides most of the mess! She burns things all over the hop of the oven and leaves it for days until i end up cleaning it all!Its not fair! The whole flat agreed to talkto her, but when i confronted her nobody backed me up! Grrr!When i spoke to her i told her i didn't care about offending her or upsetting her. Nobody else would talk to her because they are afraid of offending her! She had to know! I find it really difficult to live somewhere where everyone seems to find it totally impossible to keep clean! I HATE mess! I can NOT STAND a dirty kitchen!She has gone back to China for a month now. She can stay there and mess up her parents kitchen. I bet she wouldn't do it there! To make matters worse she had the nerve to ask ME to move out! WHen it is HER that causes all the trouble.I HATE messy people.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

You could do a rota. We had 3 people in our house of 6 who were #### at housework and doing the dishes. If they don't do what they should do on their specific days, take all their dirty dishes and dump them onto of their duvet. They'll soon get the message. Or you could go on strike. After a while you'll either be begged to do the dishes on promise of money, or people will learn how to wash-up for themselves.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, its turned out that i am now taking the blame for 6 other peoples mess. I have been asked to move out by the Chinese girl! Because no body else owuld back me up!Grr!


----------

